# 5th Annual Louisiana Nitro Open Oct 17th - 18th 2009. You know it and Love it, now it



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

ALRIGHT folks , here it is once again. the race most of you know andlove is happening again. Same deal as last yr but without the cash. Wegonna do some freakishly large trophys instead. The layout has prettymuch been decided on and is probably the sickest thing we have everthought up. Gonna be AWESOME. The date is Oct 17th and 18th withpractice starting about 10am on friday. We are looking for some giveaway stuff so if ya got connections , call them up for us. We LOVE togive away other peoples stuff. Still plenty of parking and hotels andfood within yelling distance. This one has the makings to be the biggestthing La has ever seen!! post any questions, I will do my best toanswer them . Thanks, John


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Electric 1/8th class?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yes there will be


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mmorrow said:


> ALRIGHT folks , here it is once again. the race most of you know andlove is happening again. Same deal as last yr but without the cash. Wegonna do some freakishly large trophys instead. The layout has prettymuch been decided on and is probably the sickest thing we have everthought up. Gonna be AWESOME. The date is Oct 17th and 18th withpractice starting about 10am on friday. We are looking for some giveaway stuff so if ya got connections , call them up for us. We LOVE togive away other peoples stuff. Still plenty of parking and hotels andfood within yelling distance. This one has the makings to be the biggestthing La has ever seen!! post any questions, I will do my best toanswer them . Thanks, John


 Can I go?? I am coming back bizatches!! look out!!!


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Can I go?? I am coming back bizatches!! look out!!!


Sweet, maybe get someone who I can battle against for the back marker title. LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Tol Thomas said:


> Sweet, maybe get someone who I can battle against for the back marker title. LOL


 I bet I beet ya on that one..


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is the link to the LNO on rcsignup.http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1122


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

so far I know of Me, Twells, Ron E-Hoto, Matt Mcdade, Paul Schluz all for sure.

?'s TMiz, Jake, Tanner


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Tol not going??


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

as of right now I do not think so.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

i think i wanna roll.


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Mizz, Mark said you aint ready! Here you go HotoUno.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

From Finishline "The track pad is a full 110x200 with a massive 32ft x 8ftwide covered drivers stand which sits an impressive 24ft tall to the roof and 14.5 ft to the floor of the drivers deck. The announcers booth is beneath the drivers area and is itself 3.5 ft off the ground. It is 8x16 ft enclosed and AC with an excellent view of the track and pit lane. The pit lane is 4 ft wide and over 30 ft long. it is wide enough that 2 arena trucks can pass side by side down its length. it is also approx. 3ft off the ground."
"Parking at our facility is no problem as we have over 2.5 acres of parking available with much more if necessary and the ability to provide 100 amps of electrical power to racers under tents. There are two large hotels within a mile of the track , one of which is a Holiday Inn Express. There is a KOA campground .25 miles away.
The track is conveniently located less then .5 miles from I-10 and is easily accessible for even the largest race trailers. Lafayette regional airport is about 6 or 7 mile away as well."


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

See if yall can find some of our local Htown crew in the second picture.
If you are new to RC in Houston you might not know who they are since they have not race much in 09. I am looking forward to the these guys being back in 10.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I see me with da yellow Byrons shirt on....what a stud...lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ohh, i spot t-mizzle.....


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Mark, just a reminder. Make sure your air filters are on when you come back to finishline, if you want, stop by my pit and Ill give your LOFT self a lesson on how to use zip ties.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam!!! That track looks awesome!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea I think Tol and I must be on the Track.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I told you JB, but no you have to go to some race in AZ that invited you. I am sure if you want a personal invitation Colby can type one up for you. lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jake?
Tanner?
Oh yea MIkey B will be there


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mmorrow said:


> Jake?
> Tanner?
> Oh yea MIkey B will be there


 Dan?
Smiley?
Jim S?


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

I sure can


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

alleman designs said:


> I sure can


Colby, you make name stickers or just paint bodies?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Dan and smiley are a no.
Not sure about Jim


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Just Painting right now, but vinyl is in the very near future


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

glad you made it over to 2 cool.


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Me too, much more fun to bust your balls on more than one forum


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

It is better to share the pain than to keep all to yourself.

PT I mean JB needs some bustin.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Give your thoughts on how this picture relates to *Hoto Uno*?










I will start:
1. It sums up his personality. (explosive)
2. It is exact same profile as his body and head


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mark, Is that because you cant do it yourself? LOFT!!!!!!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going to do like College Game day when they give helmet stickers to those who deserve them.....except I'm going to have some LOFT stickers made and when someone who shows some serious skills then BAM! LOFT award right on your body! lol

Mark would have a few bodies filled right about now.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Jason, here you go.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

HAHA, I'm going to make one that size and stick it on Mark's body....lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Colby, Paint that onto Mark's next body!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

That would be TOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Biography of Quasimodo:

Quasimodo(Hunckback of Notre Dame) was born with physical deformities,
which Hugo describes as a huge wart that covers his left eye and a
severely hunched back. He is found abandoned in Notre Dame (on the
foundlings' bed, where orphans and unwanted children are left to public
charity) on a Quasimodo Sunday, the first Sunday after Easter, by the
archdeacon Claude Frollo, who adopts the baby, names him after the day
the baby was found, and brings him up to be the bell-ringer of the
cathedral. Due to the loud ringing of the bells, Quasimodo also becomes
deaf.

Now QuasiJOTO (Mark Morrow)bio:
Quasijoto was born with physical deformities, which I describe as a huge
head and massive helmet hair. He is found abandoned at a local Jack in
the Box where he is mistaken for the guy on the commercials. Quasijoto
was adopted by the french fry guy who later was fired because Quasijoto
ate all of the food. He can be found now on RC tracks all across the
state on Saturdays. He apparently has hearing loss because he is always
yelling at the track marshalls. He dreams of being a fast guy, but it
still has not happened. He is friends with Joto #2 and HOTO, a
non-spelling person that wins most of the races. HOTO is Quasimoto's hero.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

jbranham50 said:


> I'm going to do like College Game day when they give helmet stickers to those who deserve them.....except I'm going to have some LOFT stickers made and when someone who shows some serious skills then BAM! LOFT award right on your body! lol
> 
> Mark would have a few bodies filled right about now.


when Mark runs out of room on his body, he will still have PLENTY on his head.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

you guys are killing me......


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Where do I start?

I hope every one is reading this smack. I can name about 10 guys to give that sticker to first.
How about JB and Nick. "Did you lock it" "nope I thought you did". HAHAHAHAHA
Ron how do you like to always have the excuse if I could get around Mark clean I could of won. You are not in Alaska anymore EHOTO


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Not saying that I should not have about 100 of those stickers. lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh yea Tanner is looking very likely for the race.

If we can get him out of the Ocar before the race chaulk one more up for the amain.

Bring it Tannner


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Weak


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I got to get warmed back up. hold on
Yall blew it up while I was away


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ron, Its more like LOFT!!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=233658&d=1254333559


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

jbranham50 said:


> I'm going to do like College Game day when they give helmet stickers to those who deserve them.....except I'm going to have some LOFT stickers made and when someone who shows some serious skills then BAM! LOFT award right on your body! lol
> 
> Mark would have a few bodies filled right about now.


At least I don't have to worry about getting one.....showing no signs of the initial "serious skills"


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's serious LOFT skills Darren....lol


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Mark-- you have to warm up?? with a big as head like that that might take awhile.

Conversation between Mark and I in April.

Mark walks up to my camper and says "I really need a beer"
Colby-- Why you need one so bad??
Mark-- I just broke in a motor and went run a tank of fuel out on the
track.
Colby-- So you realized your driving skills are really that bad. So you
need a beer now?
Mark-- No, i did realize that, but i also forgot to put an air filter on 
my car.

Jason you better have a bunch of those stickers made.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

snap!!! brutal......


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

alleman designs said:


> Mark-- you have to warm up?? with a big as head like that that might take awhile.
> 
> Conversation between Mark and I in April.
> 
> ...


That's just too awesome. hahahhahahaha

I did something almost as awesome. I plugged my batteries in backwards and did some involuntary welding. I got to still run though.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking good. I got a PM from the owner of Finishline asking how many racers from Houston were coming. He said something about cooking some Cajun food for us.

Jim you might want to rethink giving up rc. lol. I bet if you tell Katy she will make you at least make a comeback for this race. Or you could go for the fun of it (so I will have a pit guy"). 

If anyone knows if you are planning on going let me know so I can give him a head count.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Yeah Jim!! All you will have to do is "gggrrrrrrrrr"


HAHAHA


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

If Corey said he is gonna cook you dont want to miss that. This race will definetly be one to remember. I will tell you there is no track anywhere near Houston to rival Finishline. Thats why I drive 2 hours almost every weekend to race there.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

You can't beat the atmosphere at FLR. the food either...........


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike do you live in Beaumont?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I would need to roarrrrrrrrr lol. Katie laughed


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

yep I do live in Beaumont. I was suppose to come out to Mikes with Colby and Jeremy but had to pull out at the last minute.


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

matrixmike said:


> but had to pull out at the last minute.


Thats the same thing your dad said he shoulda done


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be there for sure, he can count me as 2, I may be skinny but when it comes to Cajun Food......ill eat it up!!!!!


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

alleman designs said:


> Thats the same thing your dad said he shoulda done


I said the same thing about you son. How has your mom been doing lately anyway.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

matrixmike said:


> I said the same thing about you son. How has your mom been doing lately anyway.


Dang dude!!!!!!!! You are the real JACK in the box? wow


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

matrixmike said:


> I said the same thing about you son. How has your mom been doing lately anyway.


Shes doing great, i however am still waiting on that back child support you owe me. PAY UP SUCKA:slimer:


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL, ill get back to you on that. I am managing a new rapper named big Nancy geeyard. His first album should be out soon and then ill be banking.


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> Dang dude!!!!!!!! You are the real JACK in the box? wow


What to much???????


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyway back on track. This race is coming up quick. Oh and Chris said he cant come and he is selling all his stuff. I am sure you heard though.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was on neo buggy and saw where Guidry kicked some butt with his new ride. Looks like dropping Team Oddonnel was the best thing he did in 2009 lol....Should be a good race next weekend


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

10 Day Forecast - F°View the Detailed Extended Forecast »
Mon​ oct12 
 Scattered Thunderstorms​84°73°
Tue​ oct13 
 Scattered Thunderstorms​85°74°
Wed​ oct14 
 Scattered Thunderstorms​87°76°
Thu​ oct15 
 Scattered Thunderstorms​85°62°
Fri​ oct16 
 Partly Cloudy​67°53°
Sat​ oct17 
 Sunny​66°51°
Sun​ oct18 
 Sunny​70°57°
Mon​ oct19 
 Sunny​76°59°
Tue​ oct20 
 Partly Cloudy​76°63°
Wed​ oct21


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Man we had a great weekend. 
In addition to the guys that went with me. Twells, Ron AKA E JOTO, TMiz, Matt, and Paul. The River track crew should up. Ken, Doug, Darren, and Vernon.

Those guys showed the river track crew how to party. lol

I think they shut it down at around 530 AM.


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

530 is about spot on, but the last time i saw the river crew, it was only about 4


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Vernon reminds me of this guy.









From Dharma and Greg. lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

please don't tell me you guys had the River Crew doing the stanky leg....lmao


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We definately did not make it to 5:30. I'm just glad whoever was rapping on the mic all night finally got tired. lol


----------

